# The Anything BUT Covid thread



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Someone mentioned they were tired of talking about covid and so am I. Let's take a break and do something silly----post anything you want but not covid or covid related.

the house I grew up in after we moved out. They took off the corbels and stopped there. It never looked this bad when m Dad owned it.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I can't see your pics  (edit - nevermind they showed up, absoultely beautiful house! It must have been gorgeous when you lived there)

This year's accidental cockerel. He's turning into a very pretty boy (and his best friend pullet isn't too shabby either).


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Someone mentioned they were tired of talking about covid and so am I. Let's take a break and do something silly----post anything you want but not covid or covid related.

the house I grew up in after we moved out. They took off the corbels and stopped there. It never looked this bad when m Dad owned it.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Mish said:


> I can't see your pics
> 
> This year's accidental cockerel. He's turning into a very pretty boy (and his best friend pullet isn't too shabby either).
> 
> View attachment 98431


try now


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Good morning.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> try now





Mish said:


> I can't see your pics  (edit - nevermind they showed up, absoultely beautiful house! It must have been gorgeous when you lived there)
> 
> This year's accidental cockerel. He's turning into a very pretty boy (and his best friend pullet isn't too shabby either).
> 
> View attachment 98431


really pretty birds!


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

RJ2019 said:


> Good morning.


good morning to you---cute kid, relation to you?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

stars at night said:


> good morning to you---cute kid, relation to you?


My son, pic taken last week.
He's 2😍


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> good morning to you---cute kid, relation to you?


my sleeping pet rock


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

stars at night said:


> my sleeping pet rock


They are hard to wake up


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

HDRider said:


> They are hard to wake up


yes, they are


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It is bad enough when the tipsy neighbour rings your doorbell in the middle of the night but now.....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

stars at night said:


> yes, they are


Hard to stop when they roll


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I found this in my neighbor’s yard.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Hard to stop when they roll


Luckily for me, mine is not at all willing to leave home, or even wake up. Sometimes I have to pick her up to get her out of the sun...and she's cheap to keep---rarely eats.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 98440
> 
> I found this in my neighbor’s yard.


can they be safely eaten?


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> can they be safely eaten?





RJ2019 said:


> Good morning.











Pup takes plunge down waterslide | This pooch is living its BEST life! 🙌🐶 via Shutterstock | By Daily Mail Animals | Facebook


၄.၁သန်း views, ၁.၄သိန်း likes, ၈သောင်း loves, ၇.၃ထောင် comments, ၇.၂သောင်း shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Daily Mail Animals: This pooch is living its BEST life! 🙌🐶 via Shutterstock




fb.watch


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Pup takes plunge down waterslide | This pooch is living its BEST life! 🙌🐶 via Shutterstock | By Daily Mail Animals | Facebook
> 
> 
> ၄.၁သန်း views, ၁.၄သိန်း likes, ၈သောင်း loves, ၇.၃ထောင် comments, ၇.၂သောင်း shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Daily Mail Animals: This pooch is living its BEST life! 🙌🐶 via Shutterstock
> ...


just hit the link...it's funny and cute


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Hard to stop when they roll


Yea, but if they happen to pick up any moss, you could grab it by that to slow it down.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 98440
> 
> 
> 
> I found this in my neighbor’s yard.


Is that a toad that got run over by a truck, its body flattened and its eyes are popping out?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Uh. Doc. 

Cow patty. Unidentified mushrooms.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Uh. Doc.
> 
> Cow patty. Unidentified mushrooms.


not edible


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

The mushroom looks a lot like fly agaric, but I'm not a mycologist. I remember the look though, decades ago, a PhD in biology who was 95 years old introduced me to fly agaric. That old guy was always tripping on something he'd find in the woods.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought the mushrooms from the cow patty's were the best kind!

That's where the term "Holy you know what" comes from
😁


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a serious plant collection problem. Giant elephant ear bulbs were 50 cents each at Walmart. I bought 6 of the stupid things. I don't know where I am going to plant them.

I have a bunch of tall weed grass growing in my flower pots in the front yard. The pet rabbits like eating that grass.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is a happy little girl. She got a mermaid outfit for her birthday. There are fins under the fabric for real mermaid propulsion. Soon as photos were taken she was in the pool.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

MO_cows said:


> Here is a happy little girl. She got a mermaid outfit for her birthday. There are fins under the fabric for real mermaid propulsion. Soon as photos were taken she was in the pool.
> View attachment 98446


What a beach babe! She's a perfect "36"_---12-12-12


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> I have a serious plant collection problem. Giant elephant ear bulbs were 50 cents each at Walmart. I bought 6 of the stupid things. I don't know where I am going to plant them.
> 
> I have a bunch of tall weed grass growing in my flower pots in the front yard. The pet rabbits like eating that grass.


We recently moved into a house that has actual sunlight coming into most rooms, and (sadly) our 20 year old plant-eating cat died shortly after moving in as well. I remembered a time before the cat, and before the last dark house, in which I had enjoyed having houseplants. Remembering that fondly, I bought a very small Monstera Deliciosa on a whim from Home Depot.

10 months later and I've about run out of window, floor and wall space and have started putting overflow plants in my daughter's apartment windows. The small 4" Monstera is now about three feet tall and wide and has been joined by a lot of siblings.

I'm not even mentioning the constant over-planting of tomatoes and peppers I do every year in the outdoor garden.

All that to say, I understand. The struggle is real.










The plant that started it all. Indoors anyway.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

My wife’s uncle is dying of cancer. He’s just on the other side of the Wisconsin River from us, so we have been visiting him a couple times a week, doing errands for him, taking him out to dinner, ect. He’s getting his house in order and getting rid of things.
He asked if we wanted this flat bottom boat about a month ago. I said sure! My 13 year old has been on a fishing binge lately, so great timing. I rewired the trailer and aired up the tires to get it road worthy. He’s been taking his friends out every couple days, since now he’s the cool kid in the neighborhood because he has a boat. 
I sent these to my wife’s uncle today figuring he’d get a kick out of seeing his gift put to use.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Well, finally got pictures to load here! Anything but covid? OK my latest random pictures.
A lady in town was tearing down an old shed. Picking through the dumpster I found an old feed mill cart, and what is either a milk bottle or oil bottle carrier.
A portrait that was hanging in a bed and breakfast I was at a few weeks ago. The woman is stunningly beautiful.
A picture of the sun setting along the Mississippi River up around LaCrosse Wisconsin.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The rabbits got Queen Anne's lace tonight instead of grass. The weight of the flower heads bent the plants over into my walkway and they needed to be removed. I checked each plant for Black Swallowtail butterfly caterpillars after they were pulled. I didn't find any.

Houseplants; Currently I have 4 large shelves in the house, nearly full of house plants that don't get to go outside. I need to get back to the renovation of my son's former bedroom so I can have the basement shelves back for my winter salad garden.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I've become totally addicted to these. It took just one, and I was hooked. Take tomatoes, slice about 1/8 inch thick. Sprinkle seasoning. salt and pepper is great, that's the seasoning on the ones in the picture. I've experimented with several spices, adobo is really good, as is something called cilantro lime pepper salt. 14-18 hours in a dehydrator(I got an Excalibur that member Moon River was selling). Seriously, this drives me wild. I sit around munching on tomato chips and drinking ice water. I'm going to make some sort of dip, I think, like the potato chip dips at the store.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I made two dehydrator loads of sliced cherry tomatoes. I peeled the second batch with the hot water method. They are delicious.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh, yeah, I will peel the next batch I make. It'll make them easier to chew up, so they'll get eaten faster, but what the heck, that's how it is when you're hooked. Besides, I think they have negative calories once you subtract the work done by the walking to the kitchen, chewing, etc.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I had a cousin from Idaho stay with me about a month back. The first night here he takes a Tupperware container out and starts eating something I can’t ID. He said he dehydrates limes! Never heard of that one. They are crunchy, and kind of nondescript, until about 10 seconds later when the sour hits you after mixing with your saliva.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Does he peel the limes first? 
I have some limes on my tree but I don't use limes in anything. (one might ask why then is a lime tree taking up my precious indoor space in the winter) The answer is that the tree was only $1 and I wanted to see if I could grow limes in Ohio. I have a few other citrus trees too. I picked 2 lemons off my lemon tree last week. I never knew tree ripened lemons could taste so good!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

67drake said:


> A portrait that was hanging in a bed and breakfast I was at a few weeks ago. The woman is stunningly beautiful.


She is a classic beauty.

I like watchng old movies on TCM, but I have trouble figuring out which women are supposed to be beautiful. Only a few of them (Loretta Young, Joan Crawford, Ginger Rogers) would be considered beautiful today.



Danaus29 said:


> The rabbits got Queen Anne's lace tonight instead of grass. The weight of the flower heads bent the plants over into my walkway and they needed to be removed. I checked each plant for Black Swallowtail butterfly caterpillars after they were pulled. I didn't find any.


I divested my self of horses last fall, and since then, I've left their 8ac of pasture go wild. Now that the tall grass has gone to seed and the QA's Lace & wild parsnip is about to go to seed, I mowed it all this week...That stirred up butterflies as thick as flies on a fresh cow pie --> Habitat loss, even as simple as mowing a lawn, is the biggest threat to the environment. Mother Nature can take care of herself if we just give her someplace to live.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Our 3 grands ready for an outing on our new winter project! They have had fun playing pirates, and driving the boat, even when it is in the yard!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Does he peel the limes first?


yes


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

To the plant collecting people. I saw this meme recently that said something like

" I admit it, I have too many plants, I can't take care of them all and also do housework. I have come to the conclusion I have to part with some. Please let me know what you'd like to take. Here is what is available : mop. bucket, sponges, rags, broom, vacuum....." the list went on 😁


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I may have to appropriate that for my use.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> View attachment 98465



I love this so much.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

We have lots of plants too. Luckily my wife kills them as fast as she buys them, so it averages out.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Woo hoo, look what DS got. All the times he has borrowed trailers, tools, mowers, etc about to become karma. Mom and dad gonna borrow the fun-buggy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Folks raved about Blue Bell ice cream’s new flavor - coconut cream pie.

It’s nasty.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Really loving the varied and random subject matter in this thread.💜


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I really like that side by side - so fun!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am spending way too much time on the computer today. I have plants that need attention before they dry up on me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I realized that the accountant was charging me for double checking my math on the spreadsheets that I prepared for the tax returns.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I realized that the accountant was charging me for double checking my math on the spreadsheets that I prepared for the tax returns.


is anyone just beginning to stock up on canned stuff , dry stuff like pasta etc for winter? I am going to start in August on some soups and things as I need to go slowly----not made of money.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I went to the grocery store today and replenished the pantry. I can easily withstand a zombie apocalypse of medium duration.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I went to the grocery store today and replenished the pantry. I can easily withstand a zombie apocalypse of medium du
> 
> tomorrow for me but the big haul will be in October


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a puppy listed on CL
Guy wants to send me a code to make sure my ad is real. (Codes are a scammer tool)
I typed sure but he would have to call my husband first. Gave him the number for sheriffs office. Geez i didnt hear back. Oh well.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Forcast said:


> Have a puppy listed on CL
> Guy wants to send me a code to make sure my ad is real. (Codes are a scammer tool)
> I typed sure but he would have to call my husband first. Gave him the number for sheriffs office. Geez i didnt hear back. Oh well.


excellent!!!!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

My boss just bought a boat that had a trolling motor on it. He has no desire to fish, so offered me his trolling motor for $100. He had no idea what it was worth. After looking into similar motors online, it appears to be about a $750-800 set up. I told him that’s way too cheap and handed him $200.
Anyway, I finally got around to mounting it on my small boat. It’s ugly, but I had to fab a deck out of wood to mount it to. Most boats have a flat area up front to mount these.
Can’t wait to test it on the water! Maybe Friday evening. I’m my kids hero, as he’ll be using it more than me I suppose.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am watching Season Two of Deadwood. I love this series.

Supper is black bean, poblano, grits, and toasted flour tortilla bowls.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am watching Season Two of Deadwood. I love this series.
> 
> Supper is black bean, poblano, grits, and toasted flour tortilla bowls.


The best thing about living in Montana was, well, Montana. And horses...this is in Old Forge NY...lucky catch by me


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

I lived 25 miles from the nearest town and 10 miles from the Canadian border. I had a great house! I had mule deer and elk on my front porch in the winter nights as I left the light on...there would be 10 or more. Normal for it to be -40 iin the winter and then there was the wind. Had a attached garage with a plug in. Nobody else around. Loved it and the house


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

stars at night said:


> is anyone just beginning to stock up on canned stuff , dry stuff like pasta etc for winter? I am going to start in August on some soups and things as I need to go slowly----not made of money.


Yeah, I'm getting nervous about food. This drought is scaring me.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

RJ2019 said:


> Yeah, I'm getting nervous about food. This drought is scaring me.


we have had too much rain, gardens are crap. With all the new variants on the way, I think before too much longer it will back to masks. And to me staying away from people.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

stars at night said:


> we have had too much rain, gardens are crap. With all the new variants on the way, I think before too much longer it will back to masks. And to me staying away from people.


Everything BUT -_-_-


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My daughter's hernia repair surgery went well. Once she wakes up enough we are going out for ice cream.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Work meeting was more peaceful today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I ate a whole pint of Ben and Jerry's. First time ever.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I ate a whole pint of Ben and Jerry's. First time ever.


We know you do not live in Israel.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

No more Ben & Jerry's for me, thankfully I have an Oberweis just down the way


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The birds are teaching their fledglings how to eat sunflower seeds. The emptied both feeders in about 36 hours. But it's really neat to watch the young Cardinals and Titmice coming to the feeders.


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 23, 2021)

Just got back from a super great ride! Nothing beats the feeling of letting a horse gallop down the trail.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> Just got back from a super great ride! Nothing beats the feeling of letting a horse gallop down the trail.


ah, man, Iam so jealous!!!! What were you riding/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Baked Cheetoes are pretty good.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Baked Cheetoes are pretty good.


carmel popcorn...mmmm


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Our electric just came back on! It was out for about an hour and a half.


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 23, 2021)

stars at night said:


> ah, man, Iam so jealous!!!! What were you riding/


A draft cross horse named Sable!  She's awesome.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

It's after 9 here and I just got dinner into the oven about 20 minutes ago🙄


----------



## LisaInTexas (Aug 28, 2016)

Finished and shipped to one of my favorite nieces last week. Three years from design to completion. Free-motion, hand-guided machine quilt as you go. So glad to see it go!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Another couple of hours, and it woulda







been too big.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m ready for summer to end. I want September and lots of rain and the end of smoke.
It seems unreasonable to live in the far north and have it to be over 100 today with choking yellow smoke.
Even Glacier was hot and smoky when we were there a few days ago.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Kayaking the wild Pine river today. Lost my glasses in a tip over My fault, I was feeling cocky, so didn’t think I needed a strap on them. Good time, and weather was a nice 80 degrees today.


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 23, 2021)

Poor boots I've blown a hole out the side as well as on the bottoms of both soles, I really need new ones but don't wanna have to get rid of these ones, or send the money to buy new ones lol!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Behold! The Anus: An Evolutionary Marvel : Short Wave


The anus is an evolutionary marvel. But how and when did this organ evolve into what it is today? Today on Short Wave, Maddie gets to the bottom of these questions with The Atlantic's science writer Katherine Wu. For more of Katherine's reporting, check out 'The Body's Most Embarrassing Organ Is...




www.npr.org


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

67drake said:


> Kayaking the wild Pine river today. Lost my glasses in a tip over My fault, I was feeling cocky, so didn’t think I needed a strap on them. Good time, and weather was a nice 80 degrees today.
> View attachment 98628
> View attachment 98629
> View attachment 98630


Beautiful!


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m ready for summer to end. I want September and lots of rain and the end of smoke.
> It seems unreasonable to live in the far north and have it to be over 100 today with choking yellow smoke.
> Even Glacier was hot and smoky when we were there a few days ago.
> View attachment 98624


I kind of agree, except I'm trying to get my house painted, and our paying jobs are exterior work right now. 

So I can suffer a few more months.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

One of today’s projects. It’s around 75 here today, so figured I’d knock out some outdoor projects.
My wife and I have been putting little libraries up around our small town. Each has a different theme. The latest is one I put up today on a church property up the street. It looks like a church, and they are going to fill it with religious and spiritual books.
Next one is going to be shaped like a garage or pole barn. I’ll stock it with car magazines and books, and other macho manly stuff.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

kinderfeld said:


> View attachment 98677


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucked into a one year old above ground pool for $100. Got it set up, cleaned, filled, actually spent some time in it today. Very refreshing and relaxing. Now I have to spend way more than $100 on floaties, lights, beach towels, etc.


----------



## rebar (Jul 8, 2015)

Buddha and Stella love each other.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the British sense of humour and inventiveness. This is about the Spennylympics. A couple are competing (at home) n all the Olympic events to raise money for ALS in honour of his brother. Made us laugh but also thought how wonderful the fund raising idea was.









"Spennylympics": 96 events in 17 days to raise money for ALS


The Olympic Games are usually reserved for athletes at the top of their sport – but what if you tried it at home? One British couple is attempting it all, from weightlifting to shotput, and even the vault, all to raise money for ALS research. Stuart Bates lost his brother, Spenny, to ALS ten...



www.cbsnews.com


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I think we have found the next great Olympic sport. Bike Polo. It is hilarious. It is played at a very slow speed and anyone can play including the dogs. We kept hearing a lot of noise at our local outdoor hockey rink which is not used in summer so my husband went to investigate. 





https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1928109635545


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wacky day. Plumbing issues at two houses, re-designing the tiny house plan to NOT have a dishwasher or kitchen range. (Instant Pot and Air Fryer and Induction Plate) I placed and received MANY phone calls.

Trying to locate a curved front shower to take up less space in the bathroom, so I called my former student who installed one in a camper that I used to own. He's expecting a third child and is now on the local school board. This resulted in a wonderful conversation.

I ordered a returned Air Fryer from Amazon, but I won't do that again. It was supposed to be new, but it was splattered on the inside and crumby and wouldn't even turn on. You have to go through all the "did you plug it in" technical assistance brouhaha in order to return it. That label is printed, and the (now clean) device will be repacked and shipped tomorrow.

I added rice to a can of blackeyed peas to make Hoppin' John, and then realized it was BROWN rice, so I haven't even had lunch yet, and it's 2:00 pm. It should be about done now.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> I love the British sense of humour and inventiveness. This is about the Spennylympics. A couple are competing (at home) n all the Olympic events to raise money for ALS in honour of his brother. Made us laugh but also thought how wonderful the fund raising idea was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this and want to do it too. What a fantastic idea and such a clever way to raise funds and awareness.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Today’s find.
I walked out my front door and this cat was on a chair in front of my house. Ran up to me and meowed. I’m not a cat person in general, but have been known to soften up to friendly ones. I gave it a piece of lunch meat on a deal that it would keep the mice in check.
A few years back I was fixing a tractor for afamily friend out on her farm. She had a cat that kept bugging me the whole time I was there. When I got her tractor started, she asked what she owed me. I said. “I want that cat.” She said it was her favorite though. After a few more favors on the farm for her, she gave in and gave it to me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I found a yellow jacket nest today. I was pulling weeds and watering flower pots in the front yard when one got me on the inside of my right elbow. The truce is over, I have declared war. I had a yellow jacket trap left over from last year which is now set up right next to the flower pot containing the nest, which is under the soil in the pot.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Mack truck four way out of Dublin Virginia.

I moved trucks like this from 2002 until 2007.

Volvo, Mack, Freightliner, Western Star, Sterling, International and Ford.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Mack truck four way out of Dublin Virginia.
> 
> I moved trucks like this from 2002 until 2007.
> 
> ...


Sooo you were the guy driving those that day!! I had the little red VW and I accidently cut you off! OMG !!!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Sooo you were the guy driving those that day!! I had the little red VW and I accidently cut you off! OMG !!!


So that was you?

Glad I didn't squish *that* beetle.

In the course of driving upwards of half a million miles I got to see quite a bit. Someone absently cutting me off wasn't so bad.

It was the guys who would pass you on the left shoulder and flip you off because they were mad that you weren't going fast enough to suit them.

Or the guys on Rt 93 between Wickenburg and Kingman AZ back before it was all four lane. There would invariably be some blue hair poking along that would accumulate a long line of vehicles behind them, wanting to get around and here would come some joker from way back in the line pulling out into the oncoming lane trying to pass about 10 vehicles at once.

They would end up playing chicken with oncoming vehicles and at the last second, cut their wheels to the right and literally wedge themselves into the line of traffic, into spaces hardly big enough for a motorcycle.

I loved people like that. Especially the ones with the minivans full of kids.

And my favorite is people who ignore the real sign on the left and interpret it as reading like the sign on the right.










There wasn't room on the sign to the right to add:

By whatever means is necessary. Bullying, intimidation and nearly forcing the other vehicle to have an accident, so that you can squeeze yourself in line and save yourself a few car lengths.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> So that was you?
> 
> Glad I didn't squish *that* beetle.
> 
> ...


My favorites were the ones on any four lane that want to see if anyone had blood all over them, so they slow down and gawk, backing up traffic and making a bad situation worse. I remember a 7 car pile up on 95 --- traffic was backed and and had to be diverted, etc. What a playground.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> My favorites were the ones on any four lane that want to see if anyone had blood all over them, so they slow down and gawk, backing up traffic and making a bad situation worse. I remember a 7 car pile up on 95 --- traffic was backed and and had to be diverted, etc. What a playground.


Yes, the rubberneckers do make bad situations worse.

I never cease to be amazed at how there will suddenly be a jam up of traffic, only to discover that there is nothing more than some bright shiny object on the shoulder or in the median. 

Or the problem is on the other side of the Highway and the side I am on is completely clear save for the rubberneckers.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> View attachment 98428
> View attachment 98428
> Someone mentioned they were tired of talking about covid and so am I. Let's take a break and do something silly----post anything you want but not covid or covid related.
> 
> the house I grew up in after we moved out. They took off the corbels and stopped there. It never looked this bad when m Dad owned it.


A little gift.

Don't say that I never gave you nothin'.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Yes, the rubberneckers do make bad situations worse.
> 
> I never cease to be amazed at how there will suddenly be a jam up of traffic, only to discover that there is nothing more than some bright shiny object on the shoulder or in the median.
> 
> Or the problem is on the other side of the Highway and the side I am on is completely clear save for the rubberneckers.





AbbySmith said:


> Poor boots I've blown a hole out the side as well as on the bottoms of both soles, I really need new ones but don't wanna have to get rid of these ones, or send the money to buy new ones lol!
> View attachment 98634


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> View attachment 98827



Perhaps there is a local cobbler who can put new soles and heels on them.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> View attachment 98827


My Montana boots


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> My Montana boots


Looks like as they say, they've been rode hard and put away wet a few times.

Do you still have them?

I used to have a guy in Springfield MO who would resole my boots, but he's folded his tent and is no longer around.

Nice guy, I used to go into his shop and hang out and shoot the breeze with him on occasion.


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 23, 2021)

I would love to get my boots fixed, but I think they're past repair...The side is blown out, a friend explained that they don't actually stitch the leather onto the soles anymore, it's just glue! So blew that hole all the way through to my socks, The heels are still intact, but the balls of both feet have a huge hole in them, I keep shredding my socks cause it's so big. There's also another smaller hole where my big toe goes on the right one  Super sad. I love the boots, we've gone through so much together lol! I've done ALL my riding in them, even in -40c, I was still wearing them to ride 😂


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

So, the $100 pool, the pump went out already. New one be here tomorrow, $169. Cha ching. Various floaties, light, swimsuits, another couple of hundred. A $100 pool might be more expensive than a free dog!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The yellow jackets in my pot (which is home to an assortment of iris) have ignored the trap. Today I might get serious and just suck them into a vaccuum. They swarm out of the nest when I try to water the poor, wilting plants in the area.

Last night I spread used coffee grounds around some of my plants in an effort to keep the rabbits from eating those plants. I washed my hands with soap several times and took a shower. My hands still reek of coffee. I should have worn gloves but I was rushing to get the job done.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Yeah, I'm glad the first responders get there in a hurry.

To the scene of the emergency, Right?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

AbbySmith said:


> I would love to get my boots fixed, but I think they're past repair...The side is blown out, a friend explained that they don't actually stitch the leather onto the soles anymore, it's just glue! So blew that hole all the way through to my socks, The heels are still intact, but the balls of both feet have a huge hole in them, I keep shredding my socks cause it's so big. There's also another smaller hole where my big toe goes on the right one  Super sad. I love the boots, we've gone through so much together lol! I've done ALL my riding in them, even in -40c, I was still wearing them to ride


They still make boots that has the upper sowed to the upper sole. The lower sole, the part that contacts the ground will be sowed on also. These can be repaired from pretty much any damage as long as the leather has not gone bad, which can happen with age and poor care. You have to look harder now to find them. 

Of course may boots now have glue involved somewhere in the process if not all over. And their usually a lot cheaper. I suspect thats part of the reason why there are fewer and fewer footwear repair places. As in many things in life throwaway is the process.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We just came back from a trip to Laurelville, Ohio to get some apple cider. This is what they had frozen when the fruit company closed up shop just before Christmas. I can't wait for it to thaw!


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 23, 2021)

Redlands Okie said:


> They still make boots that has the upper sowed to the upper sole. The lower sole, the part that contacts the ground will be sowed on also. These can be repaired from pretty much any damage as long as the leather has not gone bad, which can happen with age and poor care. You have to look harder now to find them.
> 
> Of course may boots now have glue involved somewhere in the process if not all over. And their usually a lot cheaper. I suspect thats part of the reason why there are fewer and fewer footwear repair places. As in many things in life throwaway is the process.


Yeah, I don't think it'd be worth it to get my boots fixed. They're 3 years old and are very worn out. Plus they were like $220 or something, not sure how much it would be to fix them. But the new pair I'm looking at is only $200, so it won't be so bad.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> Yeah, I don't think it'd be worth it to get my boots fixed. They're 3 years old and are very worn out. Plus they were like $220 or something, not sure how much it would be to fix them. But the new pair I'm looking at is only $200, so it won't be so bad.



Manure and urine will rot out the leather on the sides, so if you wear them in the barn lot be sure to clean them regularly.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Roasted some mammoth sunflower seeds from garden with the kids today. Very crunchy, dont feel like I soaked them in salt water long enough though. I like to eat the shells too...


----------

